# Smelly Bosch SHY 56A dishwasher



## Kathryn (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a Bosch Dishwasher (DW) SHY56A which holds water in the bottom of the drain. After the water sits for a day, there is an unpleasant smell emitted. I think the wate is condensation from the wash. I didn't know at the time of purchase that there is no heating element in the DW so condensation drips slowly off the items, I think. 
Has anyone had this problem; if so, how were you able to resolve it?
Thanks for your help. I wrote Bosch several weeks ago and so far, haven't heard from them. Nothing like customer service these days.
Kathryn


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

From what I know, Bosch DW's use a stainless steel tub inside instead of a heating coil, to evaporate the excess water off the dishes. The steam that is generated condenses on the sides of the tub and drips down the drain. Now I always thought that steam condensate was close enough to pure water as you can get, so it would surprise me if this water was dirty enough to cause a moldy smell. Bugs and bacteria would have been killed off in the wash cycle.

So the only other thing I could think of was this might be sewer gas coming up, around the connection between the waste and your sink. Is there a u-trap there? should be... and the DW should be hooked up in front of that. I have seen DIY connections that are placed behind this u-trap, so sewer gases come right into the DW.

Try a 1/2 cup of bleach and run it for the cycle, then see if it still smells 2 days later.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

One time I found the source of a bad smell to be food stuck in the line to the air break.


----------



## 220-221 (Jul 20, 2008)

does the dishwasher drain into a garbage disposal? And if so is it a new disposal? If it is you might have forgetten to knock out the plug that allows the water to drain, or you may need to raise the hose as high as possible right before it goes to the drain line.


----------



## Kathryn (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you all for responding. I don't quite understand some of your comments: what is an "air break"? The dishwasher drain tube comes out of the left, towards the rear, bottom of the DW, goes upward to the disposal. The disposal connects to a U-tube which goes outside the cabinet to the "waste" lines. I raised as much as I could the drain tube leading from the DW, but I don't see how this is going to get all the water to drain out of the bottom. Is there a pump inside the DW which perhaps is not working, and thus not removing the excess condensation? We paid Lowe's for the installation but they accept no responsibility for this problem and told me that I'd have to contact a repairman. Just as "customer friendly" as the Bosch Co., which has not written me back from weeks ago. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Kathryn said:


> what is an "air break"?
> Is there a pump inside the DW which perhaps is not working, and thus not removing the excess condensation?
> "customer friendly"


An air break is to prevent water being siphoned back into the dishwasher. As I understand it, not all DW's need an air break. Those DW's probably have a one way valve, a check valve, that prevents dirty water from going back upstream into the dishwasher. 
It looks like a shiny stubby post on the countertop. 
Incredibly there is no photo on Google images; this drawing is the best I can do.
http://www.freepatentsonline.com/6510863-0-large.jpg

At the end of each cycle the water is totally drained and then refilled slightly to keep the seals from drying out. At the beginning of the next cycle this standing water is drained and then the DW is filled again with clean hot water.

There is a legal concept called "Implied Warranty Of Merchantability" which means if you buy a dishwasher, it is reasonably supposed to work as one. If you want to read about lawsuits that people have filed you can Google this term.

If you write a letter to your state's attorney[here's the guy for MD] 
http://www.oag.state.md.us/
concerning the conduct of both Lowes and Bosch, you would be surprised at how cooperative they become. They'll also be extremely angry because they don't like this kind of attention. 
If you send the letter "return receipt requested" they [the state's attorney, Bosch, Lowes] will be more convinced of how serious you are.

Also, a bad smell could mean decomposing-something-or-other could mean *health hazard*. 
Stress this if you write your letter. If you have children who could be harmed by this machine's problem, stress that also.

A lousy dishwasher is one thing. . .but actually harming customers could mean kilobucks [$1000s] or megabucks directly out of Bosch's pockets.
You could also try Googling
"class action" bosch

Alternately, Bosch may send you a factory service manual for a couple of $20's. 
Even better, places like this http://www.triblesapplianceparts.com/AB1935000/webpage.cfm?WebPage_ID=1&DID=11
sell "Repair Master" books for $10 or so.

If you post what you find in these manuals, then we can all help you solve this.
:wink:


----------



## Kathryn (Jul 17, 2008)

I called Bosch yesterday & talked to a customer service representative, who said that there weren't any widespread problems w/Bosch DW. I told her to run searches on the Internet. Anyway, she said that the new Bosch DW are so well sealed that you need to do a "bath". I asked for an explanation of that term. She said run the DW empty, & about 10 min. into the cycle, open the door & pour 2 cups of white vinegar in the DW, then continue the wash cycle. I will try this, & post the results here. Sounds too easy....Thanks for all suggestions.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Kathryn said:


> I called Bosch yesterday & talked to a customer service representative, who said that there weren't any widespread problems w/Bosch DW. I told her to run searches on the Internet. Anyway, she said that the new Bosch DW are so well sealed that you need to do a "bath". I asked for an explanation of that term. She said run the DW empty, & about 10 min. into the cycle, open the door & pour 2 cups of white vinegar in the DW, then continue the wash cycle. I will try this, & post the results here. Sounds too easy....Thanks for all suggestions.


Vinegar is a weak acid; I hope this doesn't eventually damage the interior finish.


----------



## Kathryn (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought it was a silly suggestion, since the water standing in the bottom of the drain is the problem. Water is still standing in the bottom of drain, after this "bath". I think the problem stems from lack of a pumping action to remove all water/condensate from the bottom of the drain. I think there is a design flaw. But what do I know... I was dumb enough to think Bosch DW were some of the very best. The customer representative, Summer, was less than cordial. Bet she has personally handled several complaints of the same type. Any suggestions for a complete resolution are appreciated.


----------



## TheOak (Oct 22, 2008)

It has been a while ... perhaps you solved the problem already ...

Have you tried cleaning the food disposal filter at the bottom of the unit? Perhaps you have some food trapped at the bottom?

Also, you state that the dishwasher drain goes to your food disposal. Make sure the dishwasher drain hose goes "down" to the food disposal unit; otherwise, you make be getting drainage from your food disposal.

I have heard it is pretty characteristic of Bosch dishwashers to have a little water in the bottom. I have also heard that after a few days it can smell. If you only run your dishwasher a few times a week, this might be a problem. Daily should not me.


----------



## smenz (Jun 17, 2009)

*Same problem - any updates?*

I have the SHU43C dishwasher and have the EXACT same problem...small amount of water remains in the bottom of drain area and becomes smelly in 24 hours, really smelly in 48. I can only see the water when taking the large object trap out and looking into bottom of drain area. There is nothing visible in the drain area or the trap. Recent repairman out to replace a part under warranty said it is probably the check valce (a $15 part) which he thought I could replace myself. Has anyone tried this and had it FIX the smelly water problem? Other postings seem to think it may just be a design defect and I hate to replace (and possibly make the problem worse)....Anyone know anything?


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I have an SH43 as well. about 8 years old....BULLET PROOF!!!!! 5 people and a dog here so we use it once or twice a day, so we never have standing water, especially for 24-48 hours. BUt had a problem similar with retained water several years back.
My understanding is the Bosch has an internal heater which heats the rinse water to aid in evaporation. No exposed coil to melt lids on or overheat and melt your patio ware.. .Brilliant IMHO
Check this ...Do all your cycles perform well and are your dishes dry? Mine failed several years ago due to a cold solder joint on the heater relay on the PCB.( Printed Circuit Board) This left our dishes wet because the heat was not kicking in for rinse cycle which in turn failed to help evaporate at end of cycle. I have read last week that for my issue Bosh supplies a free circuit board since this flaw occurs in a number of models, however I repaired mine myself after reading up on the unit at a trouble shooting forum applianceaid.com. They do not recommend soldering the bad connection however I have repaired boards and replaced relays for many years and did mine before reading about the replacement plan. Just enter name and model and google should hook you up. FYI I also fixed a freinds Bosch with the same issue last week. The tell tale sign for her was the unit ran full cycle... but never finsihed the last 15 minutes.....She entered the diagnosis program and VOILA, however this was her second time with the board issue according to her husband so they love me now

IMHO this is still an exceptional dishwasher, despite the board issue. If Bosch supplies the part that is the major component, so not a bad deal however that may or may not be related to your issue. A recall would be better but still not a bad thing to get the expensive part free. 

Don't expect a CS person on a toll free line to be able to nail down the tech stuff. I have been through this with a Meile DW as well for a freind and despite the issue and THEIR awareness of the problem they were slow to respond... makes me think both companies likely have the same PCB supplier which is highly probable today in manufacturing.THE MEILE BOARD WOULD HAVE COST CLOSE TO $400 AND I GET TRADE PRICING.......
After much badgering by me they stepped up and provided warranty.


Check your manual and it will tell you how to program the unit to self diagnose. Also pull the mesh basket at the bottom and clean it thoroughly examining for blockage..Then post here or refer to Applianceaid for more details.
If your system is not completing it's cycle this stagnant rinse water will not drain because the relay is not activating the pump. If you have some gunge in that basket you have damp, dark and wet..and as the song says EVIL GROWS IN THE DARK...:laughing:


----------



## smenz (Jun 17, 2009)

*Board replacement*

Interesting - I happened to see a Bosch recall recently in a magazine, called, and my dishwasher WAS on the recall list. The board was replaced (by Bosch, free of charge) about 3 weeks ago. The technician mentioned at the time that I might have a bad check valve in relation to the smell issue but I have not replaced that yet. After searching many strings about this issue, I am trying 2 suggestions I found - adding a small bit of white vinegar to the screen area AND running the Power Scrub plus cycle only. I have only tried this for 2 washes but the smell does seem better. This could be due to the new board fixing the problem you were talking about AND adding the vinegar and running the Power cycle - to help clear out any old scum that was still in the line somewhere. I will try to update my results after a little more time. For info - I did pull the screen out to clean and there is nothing in it. I clean my dishes thoroughly before putting in the dishwasher (my mom engrained this in me in my younger years) so the only thing that should be in the drain is water with perhaps a touch of milk or other liquid mixed in. I also have the drain line attached high under the sink cabinet (but did not initially have it this way - so may have had some disposal back drainage years ago). I am currently out of rinse agent...but some strings also mention that this aids in the drying and eliminating the extra water left behind. Haven't tried that yet but may add to my current attempts to fix. I also have not noticed any missing cycles....timer always ends at 0... I will check the diagnostics - thanks for your advice!


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Smenz, how old is your SHU43 DW?

The friend who's I fixed last week had their board replaced once before, but unfortunately called the wrong guys since she had to pay $300 plus the first time.
This I found out after the repair I did.


----------



## smenz (Jun 17, 2009)

*Install date/recall on circuit board*

Mine was installed around December 2003. There was an official recall on the board - I believe some had caused fires. I called in, gave serial number, and they confirmed mine was on the list. They then gave me 3 local repair shops in my area and an approval code. Whole process was very simple...but I did NOT get any notice in the mail even though my dishwasher is registered...it is only replaced because I found the notice in a magazine.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I bought mine through Sears, similar age, they have all serial #'s on file for every product I've ever bought in the past 15 years... no recall


----------

